# Headlight Restore (Pic Heavy)



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Was pissed off with my headlight and finally decided to do something about it! The process was fairly simple, I just worked my way through the grits. This is my second attempt and I cant emphisize enought the need to be thorough with each grit. I used 320,800,1500,2000. I would have gone higher but couldn't find any, ordering 3000, 4000 and 5000 online so will have a better finish again after that. Finished with some megs ultimate compound and a high speed drill buffing pad. The pictures say the rest ;-)

Before:


















































After 320 Grit:


















After 800 Grit:


















After 1500 Grit:


















After 2000 Grit:


















After Buffing, all done


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

WOW, NICE!!!!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

alot of work and effort there looks good! been tempted to do mine! Would be nice to see some after shots with the lights on!

What did you used for the final buff?


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice, love it! But could I use that way of sanding for the scratches on my car? I takes me a lot of time to remove deep scratches with 2000 grit sanpapaper...


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bago47 said:


> Very nice, love it! But could I use that way of sanding for the scratches on my car? I takes me a lot of time to remove deep scratches with 2000 grit sanpapaper...


I wont use much more that about 700 grit. But there again it scare the hell out of me using sandpaper on paint


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks great, hard work has paid off there!

P.s. good to see you had your Shreddies first (pic 4)


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

It's not a difficult job, just got to be patient and not rush. This one lens took me two hours, and that doesn't include the time it took taking the bumper on and off the car. I tried without removing the headlight before, I wouldn't recommend it.

Will get some pics up with the lights on when I get a chance, its perfectly clear now though, no little flecks in the plastic anymore


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

This looks great, need to do something about one of mine too


----------



## JimSavo (Dec 22, 2011)

What did you use for buffing?


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

I need to do my second one now too... While it wasn't as bad, it now looks bad compared to this one :-(


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

JimSavo said:


> What did you use for buffing?


Used meguiars ultimate compound with a drill buffer.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

nice job!....they look just like mine but i thought the cracks were on the inside....looks like ive got a lot of rubbing to do....good job i got a strong left arm after many years being single!....good write up!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

That looks a lot better mate, although it does look like you need to go up to the 3000+ etc as you suggested 

Charlie


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

ades tt 180 said:


> nice job!....they look just like mine but i thought the cracks were on the inside....looks like ive got a lot of rubbing to do....good job i got a strong left arm after many years being single!....good write up!


Don't worry, I thought the exact same! It does look that way, must just be an internal reflection or something. I'm happy that it came out! Doesn't seem to be a common problem, I wonder what caused it?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice work there... SHould have split the lights and done the clear corners at the same time


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Nice work there... SHould have split the lights and done the clear corners at the same time


Have clear corners ready and waiting but I'm swapping my lights + cash with a forum member for his with was's DRL's installed. So just gonna sell the clear corners seperately I think.


----------



## myauditt225 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice job,something i have to do.I used to work for a well known double glazing firm doing service work and we used to use a micro mesh kr70 kit to remove scratches or any kind of defects/damage to uPVC windows and plastics,gives excelent results and the kit contains quality materials. I have a kit that i aquired so i might give it a go :lol: 
Heres a link to a company that sells them http://www.flightstore.co.uk/micro-mesh ... t-kr70.asp


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

That kit isnt expensive either ;-)

Got myself some 3000grit sandpaper today, hopefully get a better finish


----------



## myauditt225 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi ur right its not that expensive and like i say its got quality materials in the kit,the abrasives are cloth backed not paper and believe me they will last for ages


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

I was worried when I did my FTO head light 2years ago.

Used 1500 grit, by hand and then a buffer with variable speed and G3 rubbing compound, colour magic, or a good polish which got the lights looking like new so wouldn't be afraid to do any vehicle lights if need be 

Good luck to all of you who attempt the restoration process and don't be afraid as the process looks worse before the final polishing 
Here's a how to  
http://www.myfto.co.uk/peeling.htm


----------



## Pete1982 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi 4ndrew,

Thanks for your reply, your link and photos look amazing, I will definately follow your lead. I'll also put a weekend by for it as was going to try masking the lights on the car as per the 3M, but reading your link, i'll drop the bumper also.

Many thanks and much appreciated.

Peter

'02 TT Mk 1 225'


----------



## TToker (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice work mate, looks awesome! Wanna do mine?... :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Sure thing! Just hop on the ferry there ;-)


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

would this work on the windscreen, mine has a nasty scratch in it?


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

It always amazes me with a bit of hard work and effort just how much better you can make these. Great work [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

AwesomeJohn said:


> It always amazes me with a bit of hard work and effort just how much better you can make these. Great work [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Yea, really does make a huge difference! Even when my car was spotless and nicely buffed, it always looked like I forgot about the headlights! Not anymore though 



olds_cool said:


> would this work on the windscreen, mine has a nasty scratch in it?


In principle I don't see why not. Would need a different type of compound for the final step maybe though.


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

He's the pics of it now a couple of months later, i did use 3000 grit about a week after the first post. sorry i'm only getting round to posting this now.... :roll:

Originally:










Now


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Great work Andrew. 

Word of caution on doing the windscreen as I think it might distort the view slightly.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice results.
I really need to get mine done now. I've had the 3m headlight restoration kit for a week but I'm still waiting for my angel eyes to turn up before I put the lights back together


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Very nice job! I will give a try!

I am trying to find the Turtle Wax polishing compound from somewhere but none ships to Greece... :?

Is there any equivalent product I can use after using the grit?


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thats v interesting,but I thought Id seen more recent posts about there being a special uv laquer on them, both inside and out.
Still I may give mine a go or at least a patch in one corner and see what happens.
(not a recommendation ),but I have found brasso /silvo very effective on perspex in the past.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I've ordered the 3m headlight restoration kit, got a pad that attaches to a drill and a load of sanding pads and a final buffer and compound

Will see how it goes


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I did a post last summer when I did mine. The biggest lesson learned was never to touch the inside of the lenses. The slightest touch will permanently mark and scratch them! If they're dirty or marked its already too late - you either : accept that with swirls they'll look awful when illuminated, or .. Accept that dirt or whatever looks better than swirls.
It's either because the insides aren't coated, or because they are and its fragile.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

mullum said:


> I did a post last summer when I did mine. The biggest lesson learned was never to touch the inside of the lenses. The slightest touch will permanently mark and scratch them! If they're dirty or marked its already too late - you either : accept that with swirls they'll look awful when illuminated, or .. Accept that dirt or whatever looks better than swirls.
> It's either because the insides aren't coated, or because they are and its fragile.


Good post as one of mine has dirt and straw (Yes straw) inside it.. Hmmmm I will be careful.
Still awaiting the Angels from the USA to arrive


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

tommatt90 said:


> I've ordered the 3m headlight restoration kit, got a pad that attaches to a drill and a load of sanding pads and a final buffer and compound
> 
> Will see how it goes


I have bought this too.
Lets keep this thread going and compare


----------



## tim_zverev (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks good, about to do mine too.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Will give mine a go in the morning, pics to follow


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I've got a bottle of meguiars plast-x to give them a polish but it's the pads I don't understand. What colour for what?


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

I will wait to see your results and comments before I give it a go :wink:


----------



## Stevey83 (Oct 16, 2011)

tommatt90 said:


> I've ordered the 3m headlight restoration kit, got a pad that attaches to a drill and a load of sanding pads and a final buffer and compound
> 
> Will see how it goes


Used that last year, didn't make a difference unfortunately.


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

I just ordered:

400 Grit, 600 Grit, 800 Grit, 1000 Grit, 1500 Grit, 2000 Grit, 3000 Grit (Sandpaper) 
AutoGlym High Polish Wax

I just want something similar to Turtle Wax polishing compound in order to begin the project 

Any thoughts?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

To get the protective coating off (which is where all the marks are) you do need to go quite a high grit. I went from 800, but use wet & dry paper & wet it all the time as too high a temperature could discolour the plastic.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Stevey83 said:


> tommatt90 said:
> 
> 
> > I've ordered the 3m headlight restoration kit, got a pad that attaches to a drill and a load of sanding pads and a final buffer and compound
> ...


Did you do it correctly? I'm failing to see how it didn't make a difference when it starts at 600 grit


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Especially on a drill bit, it must take the top layer off


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Stevey83 said:


> tommatt90 said:
> 
> 
> > I've ordered the 3m headlight restoration kit, got a pad that attaches to a drill and a load of sanding pads and a final buffer and compound
> ...


How could it not have made a difference?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Used mine this morning on one light, time consuming but wow!!


----------



## Stevey83 (Oct 16, 2011)

I personally thought that the pads wore down to quickly and was hard not to 'melt' the lense and control the speed. Maybe I was using the wrong drill. I'll take some pics of the lenses afterwards If its dry.


----------



## tt02_123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Stevey83 said:


> I personally thought that the pads wore down to quickly and was hard not to 'melt' the lense and control the speed. Maybe I was using the wrong drill. I'll take some pics of the lenses afterwards If its dry.


I had the exact same problem when I used the same kit. Absolute crap.


----------



## Stevey83 (Oct 16, 2011)

tommatt90 said:


> Used mine this morning on one light, time consuming but wow!!


Got any pics


----------



## Audi Princess (Jun 4, 2014)

Is there anything/anyway you can clean the inside of the lense. Is it a totally no go thing ??


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It's too soft to clean even with a soft cloth. It will leave marks and your lights will look awful with the lights on. 
Polishing the insides isn't an option as you'd never get to the edges properly.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

To give this a go I need a new drill :roll: 
What's the best speed for the TT's lights ?


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Do you reckon it is better to polish them on or off the car?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Off!
It's an epic job, allow at least 2-3 hours per side! (If removing coating and stone chips).
Ive no idea how these mobile guys bang them out?


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

And the show begun...

10 minutes per grit number...tough job... 

This is with 400 Grit.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Gonna be a looooong day ..
Try going one direction with one grit, then the other with the next grit ;-)


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi guys,

Can I put buffing wheel to an angle grinder? (I hope that I am using the right English terms  )


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

And that's the update?


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

mullum said:


> And that's the update?


  I need a buffer in order to post updates!

(Also today I received the Meguiars Ultimate Compound)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Didn't you have a plan before you started?
(Neither did I :lol: )


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

I used a small grinder with a sponge pad but it spins way too fast so I now have a lambs wool head that fits in a drill but had no time this weekend to try it out.

I am doing mine off the car also

W


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

I did mine over winter as I bought a spare set of the bay. Removed the lenses and made a jig to hold the lense with a thick drying towel layer in the jig to prevent damage. After a lot.of elbow grease with the wet n dry I used G3 1st then the megs plastrx. Came up really well but not fitted them yet as not had time.


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

mullum said:


> Didn't you have a plan before you started?
> (Neither did I :lol: )


   I had a general plan in mind, BUT the thing I didn't have, are all the appropriate tools! 

Now I am keep looking everywhere for 3000 grit...It's quite difficult to find it here...and afterwards I need a buffer. Maybe I will buy a DA one. What do you suggest DA or rotary buffer?

So yes my plan still has a lot of holes! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

2000 grit is enough to get to the polishing point, use a da I reckon (I did)


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok, I bought these! This was the best I could find today!

I am thinking of using the right one for the compound and the left one for the wax.


----------



## audakias (Jul 9, 2014)

Finally I finished the first one!!

Omg!! Just look the huge difference!!!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow you're still doing them! That does look amazing though


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Did mine this afternoon.
I took the bumper off but left the lights on the car.
Sure they could be done off the car, but you'll need some way of holding them on the bench; I think it's better to leave them on the car where they're securely fixed, it makes the sanding process easier and quicker.
I masked off the outside edge by the front wing, just in case.
Got a great improvement, especially my left one which was quite bad.

I'm considering whether to get some Lamin-X protective film, although the headlamps I polished on my old Rover 75 stayed good and clear for 2 years when I sold the car.


----------



## Metrics (Feb 13, 2016)

Did your lights have the crazing in the lens only visible when the lights are on? I've read this crazing is on both inside and outside of the lens. Anyone have any experience of dealing with this?


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

The deterioration was only on the outside of the lens and visible with lights off.
Quite difficult to tell just by looking at the lens - you just need to go ahead & polish them.
If the outside of the lens feels rough, that confirms it.


----------



## Tonusmaxumus79 (Sep 2, 2016)

4ndrew said:


> Was pissed off with my headlight and finally decided to do something about it! The process was fairly simple, I just worked my way through the grits. This is my second attempt and I cant emphisize enought the need to be thorough with each grit. I used 320,800,1500,2000. I would have gone higher but couldn't find any, ordering 3000, 4000 and 5000 online so will have a better finish again after that. Finished with some megs ultimate compound and a high speed drill buffing pad. The pictures say the rest ;-)
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


This one one of many jobs to at the weekend 
A lot of work but well worth it, looks so much different


----------



## Metrics (Feb 13, 2016)

gerontius said:


> The deterioration was only on the outside of the lens and visible with lights off.
> Quite difficult to tell just by looking at the lens - you just need to go ahead & polish them.
> If the outside of the lens feels rough, that confirms it.


Thanks for this. I think and suspect my issue is on both sides of the lens as with no lights on they look pretty good.

I think I'll just have to do a resto and see what happens, nothing to lose, the outer lens will then at least be perfect.


----------



## Metrics (Feb 13, 2016)

Metrics said:


> gerontius said:
> 
> 
> > The deterioration was only on the outside of the lens and visible with lights off.
> ...


To answer my own question, I did this resto on one of my headlights today - result, wow!
Essentially like a new lens, the crazing and pitting and general road rash has all gone leaving a crystal clear lens.
So the crazing is only on the outside of the lens.


----------



## 350zguy (Sep 17, 2016)

Cheers for the tips, seems like most TT's out there need this done. Previously used toothpaste or a polishing compound on lenses but it seems these need something a bit more rough! :twisted:


----------



## dr.rob (Sep 5, 2019)

3M seem to 3 headlight product, for those who used one, which one was it?
39008 https://www.amazon.co.uk/3M-39008-Headlight-Restoration-System/dp/B001AIZ5HY
39073 https://www.amazon.co.uk/3M-39073-Restoration-Discoloured-Headlights/dp/B0078IHJ1K
39175 https://www.amazon.co.uk/3M-39175-Headlight-Restoration-Protectant/dp/B072FQMY3Z/

Cheers
Rob


----------



## old225chap (Mar 21, 2015)

One extra comment. They will look amazing after polishing and the lights will be dazzling to look at. And the road should be nice and bright. BUT do you have the proper definition to the top of the beam? Realised mine were quite undefined at the cut off point, even though they looked super shiny. Gave it another go a week later and it made it better. Just a thought. Shiny doesn`t mean they are as clear as they could be.If theres still any slight haze it will defract the light. (cause light defraction???) :?


----------

